# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  Notifications

## crispybacon

Im not getting email notification anymore on threads that I have subscribed to even though I have it set on instant??? :Hmmmm:

----------


## *Admin*

I updated your account let me know if it took care of your situation....


*admin*

----------


## crispybacon

Still no luck so that did not work, not a major problem anyways.

----------


## *Admin*

Try logging out and clearing your cookies....

----------


## crispybacon

still no luck :Hmmmm:

----------


## *Admin*

I am sorry we have had some glitches on the board I will assume this is a new one....

----------


## crispybacon

Cool, cheers for the help anyways

----------


## ThE DarK KnighT

For some reason I can not still access my notifications and or profile? I am pretty sure I have surpassed the time limited required as well as number of posts to be able to access these features. Any idea what could still be wrong? Why do I still have all these restrictions? HELP, thnx

----------


## TrojanMan69

I'm having the same problem as ThE DarK KnighT. Please help. Thanks.

----------

